# How often do you clean your FP filters?



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

It depends on operating conditions (low/high brightness), dust conditions ... The faster the fan will be running the more frequently filters should be cleaned.

I have been operating my FP for 250 hours now but have not cleaned it once. It is running in its very dimmest mode in a sealed room where dust is obviously minimal.

Not cleaning the filters can create some issues over time (dust blob build-up, overheating if filters get clogged). But It is hard to say when this will happen.

I am just a little lazy because the projector has to be dismounted/cleaned and mounted and re-ajusted.

I think I will do it today (250 hours is enough)...

How often do you clean your filters?


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I think I have to reformulate my question: " Have you ever cleaned your projector filter?" :rofl2:


----------



## ragingsamster (May 1, 2008)

I have not cleaned mine yet (I'm not that retentive as I've barely busted into double digit hours :nerd: )


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I cleaned mine for the first time in a year. It was pretty bad. 

I noticed the fan was straining (in that I could hear it). Took about 5 minutes and didn't even upset the alignment of the projector. Something to consider when selecting a projector (how easy the filter and bulb changes are).


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Anthony,

What projector do you have? How many hours did you have on it? 

It is true it is better to be able to clean the filter without having to reajust/realign the projector/screen combo, but I wouldn't consider that a decisive factor when buying a projector due to relatively long time between adjacent cleenings.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Z4. It's on a shelf with the lens shift almost maxed out horizontally. It usually takes a while to dial it in, so not upsetting it is a big priority for me. But in this alignment I would have to pull the unit to change the bulb


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Just cleaned mine yesterday after 300 Hrs. It wasn't dirty, I'm happy to be always sealing my cave to avoid dust


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

Dont they recommend to clean the filter every month? i guess I will clean mine after a year.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

LOL... Why a year? As far as recommendation ya Tariq, it will depend on operating condition (low vd high brightness, dusty vs clean).


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

once a month. The only pain for me is sliding my hush box out of the way. Other then that....no problem. If you take of it..it will take care of you. Zero problems with my Z4 to date.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I have cleaned mine already twice (I have a little more than 500 Hours). The first 300 hours went smoothly, then projector started to overheat.
After cleaning the filter, problem was corrected.

I wounder if some of you radically rince it with water... would seem a more powerful way of cleaning but I don't know if the filter is a plastic based material.


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

I clean mine everytime I vacuum the room, with its use its every two weeks because there is no foot traffic way down in basement, I will pull it down one day to do it by the book but I take my Vac hose and hold it against the intake and move it around for a minute or so, I am at 400hrs and have felt no need to pull the entire unit down, being disabled its a huge hassle.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

I've cleaned it three times in 1100 hours, the first time was right on the dot at 250 like it was recommened with not a speck on the filter, i clean every other month now, its still clean as a wistle when I take it off but the projector won't turn if I don't clean it after so many hours (I think it was 500, I own a BenQ W5000). Oh if your wondering how that all adds up I've only had the proj for 5 months, its my main display for my comp, PS3, X360, I even browse the web on it, excessive, maybe, awesome and easier on the eyes, definately.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Good news for me, I guess it is very easy to clean your projector and replace the lamp.


----------

